# Squirrel tails = $$



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

check out this link from mepps~ good for hunters and fishermen 

http://www.mepps.com/programs/squirrel-tail/


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Doesn't seem like it would be worth it. At most .26 cents for more than 1000, thats a ton of squirrels for $260 dollars.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hell, if your killing the little buggers anyway, why not get a little money for em'.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

True but how many would you have to get before it would be worth the postage just to send it to them?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe this can be settled once and for all here on this thread: I have heard that it is illegal to kill squirrels here in Utah. Is this true, or false?


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Nuisance squirrels are not protected. I don't think you can legally sell there parts. Furbearer proc lists ground squirrels as not protected.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pine squirrels (red quirrels) are only worth 11¢ and the hair has to be an inch long. 

I think it's illegal to take Pine Squirrels in Utah.

Growing up we took our Fox Squirrel tails into the local ma & pa sporting goods store or the fur buyer. I remember getting more for black squirrel tails than Fox or Grey Squirrel tails.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

26 cents for tail ???? :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

.45 said:


> 26 cents for tail ???? :shock:


It's hairy tail though. I want no part of that!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just did some reading. Page 19 of the Zoological Animals Handbook prohibits the collection, importation, and possession of squirrels, chipmunks, marmots and prairie dogs. As was mentioned by Snipe, only nuisance squirrels may be killed, and they must be immediately disposed of in a landfill, buried, or burned. Possession or sale of their parts is also prohibited. Furthermore, if you do kill a nuisance squirrel, you must provide immediate access to government agents to the ground on/over which they were killed.

I think that settles it!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

oh well haha~ yeah...not a money maker for sure, and illegal too~ shoot!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI:

Here's a pic of 3 Fox Squirrels. The 2nd one from the left is a black phase. The 4th squirrel from the left is a Grey Squirrel.

Fox Squirrels are huge. Scale them to my rifle stock. And the Grey Squirrel is much larger than the Pine (Red) squirrels we have around here.

The hair on a Fox Squirrel tail is about 2" long.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I killed fox squirrels in NC when I was in the service. What about those grey squirrels in the Uintas that bark at ya when your trying to stalk a deer? Can we shoot them legally?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I killed fox squirrels in NC when I was in the service. What about those grey squirrels in the Uintas that bark at ya when your trying to stalk a deer? Can we shoot them legally?


No.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are Rock Squirrels (_Spermophilus franklinii) _in Utah. It's a type of ground squirrel. There are bigger than Pine Squirrels, and I hear they are good-eating.

I seen one yesterday driving through the Manti-La Sal forest northeast of Moab.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

You are right Chaser, I called last year about it and they said it is illegal to shoot them. But they said we really don't care if you shoot them, they are protected because they don't want them being sold or made into pets. They said you will be ok shooting them, but don't try to sell them.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

There's enough squirrels in my yard to make a fortune. But I live in the city limits so I can't shoot them.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> Doesn't seem like it would be worth it. At most .26 cents for more than 1000, thats a ton of squirrels for $260 dollars.


and then figure gas and ammo... even if shooting them with a .22lr maybe its worth it but i agree with you to much work and time to make a few bucks


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe if work gets slow I can make a living selling animas skins. I did that for about a year, best year of my life!! Then I was a few grand in debt and broke and had to get a real job. Sure was nice being 18!!!


----------

